# Suche XML-DB mit insert



## DocJunioR (11. Jul 2007)

Also ich suche eine DB-API mit insert- eigentlich häng ich nicht an XML, aaber es ist halt ein doch sehr praktisches Dateisystem. XQuery ist zwar sehr interessant, aber ich hab bisher nicht herausfinden können, ob es hier einen Standard für inserts geht. Auch hab ich keine freie Bibliothekt gefunden, die so etwas zu können scheint..


----------



## tuxedo (12. Jul 2007)

Würd mich auch interessieren....

- Alex


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jul 2007)

Wasn fürn Dateisystem????


----------



## nh@mail.com (19. Jul 2007)

It is match.


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wasn fürn Dateisystem????



Spielt das ne Rolle? *völlig unwissend frag*


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DocJunioR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich suche eine DB-API mit insert- eigentlich häng ich nicht an XML, aaber es ist halt ein doch sehr praktisches *Dateisystem*.


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

Ah, jetzt ja. Naja, ich glaube er meint damit dass die Daten im XML-Forumat als lesbare Datei auf der Platte liegen. Ob jetzt NTFS, FAT, FAT32 oder EXT3 oder weißt der Geier was wird da keine Rolle spielen.


----------

